# 4x6 Rubber Mat Backstop Test



## jmcarrol (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a great idea. Might try it out


----------



## KenHo (Apr 14, 2014)

Good deal - I like that mat. What pound bow are you shooting? I'd like something like that for indoor shooting to stop arrows that might miss target. I could be sure it'd stop an arrow before hitting wall in building. I need to check around for something like that. Thanks for posting and video.
Ken H>


----------



## StringStalker36 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm shooting 60# Arrows going about 285fps out of elite energy 32. Glad you liked the vid!


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

Think mine is a little faster, the stall mat from tractor supply does a great job of stopping arrows. If you miss it requires both hands and a foot to pull it out. Kinda like getting the paddle in grade school, makes you not want to do that anymore - lol


----------



## KenHo (Apr 14, 2014)

TSC - good, I just checked the local store and on-line says they have that stall matt for $40. I'll be checking with them and get one. Thanks to OP for starting this thread.

Ken H>


----------



## KenHo (Apr 14, 2014)

I just called and local TSC has the mat in stock - heading that way shortly to pick it up.

Ken H>


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

My local range I go to has been using stall mats for over 5yrs with good results. When I first saw them I thought "huh great idea"!Simple and affective and cover a good amount.


----------



## hawk45 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice! I'll have to grab one of those for the back of my bag hanger.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

I planning getting these for my back stop as well. I'll be hanging them though. Allowing them to swing should prevent penetration I think.


----------



## StringStalker36 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yea I'm gonna make mine so it swings also. Just wanted to make sure it worked first.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

have not tried one yet and my ~30# recurve is not going to get to those velocities but...

Swinging should reduce penetration but probably not eliminate it. The mat has to much mass for the swing to remove energy fast enough. 
Would love to see a video of it though, if they don't stick I'm all in.

Paul


----------



## StringStalker36 (Jun 15, 2014)

I can post a video when I get done this weekend. I will post on here she I put the vid up.


----------



## trey5955 (Aug 31, 2011)

Great find! Thanks for posting the information.


----------



## longs (Aug 14, 2012)

Aren't those stall mats from tractor supply?


----------



## Birdman7 (Nov 25, 2014)

Do you think something like this hanging freely to absorb some of the energy would work about the same?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cimarron-6-X-8-Rubber-Backstop-CM-6X8RBS-Baseball-Backstop-NEW-/281507727485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418b2b087d#ht_25wt_1105

Just don't feel like having to mess with a 100 lb mat.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Birdman7 said:


> Do you think something like this hanging freely to absorb some of the energy would work about the same?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cimarron-6-X-8-Rubber-Backstop-CM-6X8RBS-Baseball-Backstop-NEW-/281507727485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418b2b087d#ht_25wt_1105
> 
> Just don't feel like having to mess with a 100 lb mat.


The weight is well worth noting for those that have not tried a mat. They are HEAVY.

I've got one I've been using for maybe 20 years. In those days I was shooting 50/55 # longbows and recurves with wood arrow. They would bounce off. Now I've got it behind my carpet target and shooting compound. Of course, I never miss the carpet wink, but some friends and neighbors have. It can take more than one person to get the arrow out. 

Unless you have some serious structure to hold the mat up, it may not work well for you. PVC type structures probably are not going to work well for you at all. 

They are very effective for stopping arrows. Maybe, kinda like a Cape Buffalo on steroids.


----------



## Birdman7 (Nov 25, 2014)

bbjavelina said:


> The weight is well worth noting for those that have not tried a mat. They are HEAVY.
> 
> I've got one I've been using for maybe 20 years. In those days I was shooting 50/55 # longbows and recurves with wood arrow. They would bounce off. Now I've got it behind my carpet target and shooting compound. Of course, I never miss the carpet wink, but some friends and neighbors have. It can take more than one person to get the arrow out.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm trying to avoid the stall mat for all the reasons you just said. Check out the link I posted it's a rubber mat that is used in batting cages to protect the nets from getting torn up. They're only 1/8" thick so they won't be as strong as the stall mats but they'll have more give hopefully absorbing some of the energy. I was thinking it'd be a good cross between the hanging carpet ideas and the thick/heavy stall mats.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Birdman7 said:


> Ya I'm trying to avoid the stall mat for all the reasons you just said. Check out the link I posted it's a rubber mat that is used in batting cages to protect the nets from getting torn up. They're only 1/8" thick so they won't be as strong as the stall mats but they'll have more give hopefully absorbing some of the energy. I was thinking it'd be a good cross between the hanging carpet ideas and the thick/heavy stall mats.


Sounds like a good plan to me. Wish you well.


----------



## Lungbustah (Oct 4, 2010)

So I shoot in my basement a lot and have my target up against the concrete wall maybe 10" away from it. I'm thinking about hanging this behind my target. Not for missing the target but to avoid shooting thru my target and hitting the wall and damaging my arrows. Do you think this will work well for stopping the arrows from hitting the wall?


----------

